# Coffee Cup Holder



## rogerab (Sep 26, 2002)

I have just received the brochure for the 2003 model and it looks like the coffee cup holder has a sliding cover, if so this is an improvment.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Haven't seen the brochure, but if you mean something like the attached picture, then that is not a cup holder. Rather, it is the euro center glovebox. AFAIK, in the US it is not (or was not on '02s or earlier) an option that can be ordered on the car, but you can buy the parts and swap out the cup holders.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *Haven't seen the brochure, but if you mean something like the attached picture, then that is not a cup holder. Rather, it is the euro center glovebox. AFAIK, in the US it is not (or was not on '02s or earlier) an option that can be ordered on the car, but you can buy the parts and swap out the cup holders. *


The one "Euro Center Glovebox" that I saw on an X5 at the Boston Auto Show, did have slots for cups down inside it. However, I can't imagine you could put a cup or 12oz soda in it and then close it.

But, I could be wrong:dunno:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I have the so called "euro-tray" in my car. Looks so much better than the original cupholders. I have placed cans of soda, or coffee cups in it, and wedged them with the sliding panel. Cans, this works so-so, styrofoam cups (coffee) works much better.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Alternate Euro-tray*

I have also seen another Euro-tray that has neither the sliding cover nor the cupholders. Rather, it has two open compartments with no covers.

While most seem to prefer the covered style, it should be noted that the alternate open Euro tray is a two-piece design (the rolling-cover version is one piece) so the rearward coin holder from the US-spec cupholder tray can be retained on the open-cover version, if so desired.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Alternate Euro-tray*



ruteger said:


> *I have also seen another Euro-tray that has neither the sliding cover nor the cupholders. Rather, it has two open compartments with no covers.
> 
> While most seem to prefer the covered style, it should be noted that the alternate open Euro tray is a two-piece design (the rolling-cover version is one piece) so the rearward coin holder from the US-spec cupholder tray can be retained on the open-cover version, if so desired. *


Actually there may be two covered Euro versions as I bought a covered version that sits in front of my coin holder, it simply replaced the the US spec cup holders.

This Site shows the various US and Euro options.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Re: Alternate Euro-tray*



beauport said:


> *
> 
> Actually there may be two covered Euro versions as I bought a covered version that sits in front of my coin holder, it simply replaced the the US spec cup holders.
> 
> This Site shows the various US and Euro options. *


Yeah, I'd seen that site before. I didn't give it much thought because although I wanted the roll-top, I wanted to replace the change holder with the open storage compartment.

While the site is quite clear in stating that the completely open 'long' tray is OEM, they're rather vague as to whether their 'shorty' roll-top Euro tray is OEM, so I called to find out. The woman who answered said it was completely OEM, but I kind of got the impression she really didn't know. I even asked her if they modified the OEM part and she again replied that they didn't. Still, I'd like to see the BMW part number for the 'shorty' version of the roll-top Euro tray.

This is why I was kind of surprised when I received my roll-top tray in that it was a single-piece design. From the pictures on the site, I thought I'd get a two-piece unit.

Who knows, maybe there are actually multiple configurations of the console tray available now. The person could also be correct in that BMW may be having their supplier produce the roll-tops in the 'shorty' style, too, maybe even superseding the 'long' version that eliminated the change holder that I currently have.

Personally, though, I wasn't overly fond of the factory change holder and was happy to get rid of it with the 'long' roll-top tray that replaces the change holder with a larger, open compartment that resides under the armrest.

For those interested, the part number for the 'long' roll-top tray (black) is 51 16 7 038 323 and MSRP is $32.75.


----------

